# Types of corrosion & failures



## eng_3mr84 (25 أغسطس 2016)

TO DOWNLOAD THIS FILE - FOLLOW THIS LINK 
https://www.facebook.com/Inspection...560465427867/1397305023620065/?type=3&theater


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 أغسطس 2016)

Great Collected Files (610 MB) about ::
TYPES OF CORROSION & FAILURES
Download Link >>
http://www.mediafire.com/download/op70w6g8163drt3/TYPES+OF+CORROSION+&+FAILURES.rar


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 أغسطس 2016)

مهندس عمرو بارك الله فيك لقد سبقنى باضافة هذا الموضوع القيم 
عندما وجدت هذا الكتاب القيم و احببت ان اضيفة الى موقعنا العزيز 
وجدتك قد سبقتنى بالاجر 
جزاكم الله خيرا و تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الاعمال
اللهم امين


----------



## eng_3mr84 (27 أغسطس 2016)

و جزاكم الله مثله و اكثر يا مدير


----------

